# Some Darling Sin



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 21, 2007)

(Thomas Brooks)

There is some Delilah—some darling, some beloved sin 
or other—that a Christian's calling, condition, constitution, 
or temptations—leads him to play with, and to hug in his 
own bosom. 
As in a plot of ground which lies untilled, among the great 
variety of weeds, there is usually some master-weed, that 
is more plenteous and more repulsive than all the rest. 

So it is also in the souls of men—though there is a general 
mixture and medley of all evil and corrupt qualities; yet 
there is some one sin which is usually paramount, which is most 
powerful and prevalent—which sways and manifests itself more 
eminently and evidently than any other of them do. 

So, though the root of sin and bitterness has spread itself over 
all, yet every man has his inclination to one kind of sin—rather 
than another. And this may be called a man's besetting sin, 
his bosom sin, his darling sin. 

Now, it is one of the hardest works in this world to subdue and 
bring under control, this bosom sin! Oh! the prayers, the tears, 
the sighs, the sobs, the groans, the gripes that it will cost a 
Christian before he subdues this darling sin!

A man may easily subdue and mortify such and such sins; but 
when it comes to the master-sin, to the bosom-sin, oh! what
tugging and pulling is there! what striving and struggling is 
there to get off that sin, to get down that darling sin! 

Now, if the Lord, by smiting you in some near and dear 
enjoyment, shall draw out your heart to fall upon the smiting 
of your master-sin; and shall so sanctify the affliction, as to 
make it issue in the mortification of your bosom corruption;
what eminent cause will you have rather to bless Him, than 
to sit down and murmur against Him! And doubtless if you 
are dear to God—God will, by striking your dearest mercy, 
put you upon striking at your darling sin! Therefore do not 
murmur, even when God touches the apple of your eye;
even when He has snatched the fairest and the sweetest 
flower out of your bosom!


----------



## D. Paul (Dec 21, 2007)

The Puritans sure knew how to nail ya' to the wall, huh?

Great post, Blueridge, but not as a pat on your back. I needed a scalpel such as those words.

Sadly, I am convinced this is not an evaluation that is frequently heard amongst churches today.


----------

